# What would you make?



## Waynegrey (6/7/17)

Hi Everyone,

I am still very new to this and would like your help making a great recipe. I have the following concentrates, please help me:

Raspberry (CAP)
Sour (TFA)
Fuji Apple (FA)
Watermelon (TFA)
Grape (NV)
Red Apple (NV)
Kiwi Strawberry

I have used the following together:

1. Watermelon, Raspberry
2. Grape, Red Apple
3. Red Apple, Fuji Apple, Sour
4. Kiwi Strawberry alone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (6/7/17)

You could make a Strap On (STRawberry APple WatermelON) I suppose. But a bunch of fruit top notes and TFA Sour is going to be quite limiting. With fruits generally, mixers prefer to mix two or more together to get a more complete profile. Such as TFA Strawberry and Strawberry Ripe, Inw Pineapple and Cap Golden Pineapple, FA Fuji and Stark, FW Blueberry and TFA Blueberry Extra, Flv Mango with Cap Sweet Mango, and so on. You'll get quite thin and linear profiles with just single fruits.

I find all-fruit mixes to be quite acidic and lack body, I couldn't vape them for long. Clearly you like fruits standalone but I would usually pair with a cream, a bakery, a custard or somesuch just to flesh it out. If you want to go the all-fruit route, this page will give you some ideas. It was the fruit round of the World Mixing competition and entrants were limited to recipes with three fruits and nothing else. They use a very wide range of concentrates, though, so you would need to add to your collection to make, well, any of them really. But that is DIY. You need a lot more than seven concentrates to produce varied juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Waynegrey (6/7/17)

Thanks for the reply 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

